# ALWAYS Do This To Your HONDA Snowblower!



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Another great tip from donyboy73:


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

For the Japan built HS blowers. Not the US made HSS units (2016 > models that started production in 2015).


If you see a chain drive system in place, you don't have to do this.



Thanks for the link.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

what is the low temp synthetic grease I should use?


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Amsoil brand Low Temp winter Arctic Synthetic grease would work well. It pumps at temps down below -41 degrees F. 
A NLGI1 grade grease.
You should remove all of the old grease first whenever you replace the grease in the gearbox because the old grease you have in it already might not be compatible with the new grease you are putting in it.
Some greases like Bentonite based, that is usually used in gearboxes and transmissions doesn't mix well with other types of greases that use a Lithium or Soap base in their grease.
That is kind of like mixing Lacquer and Enamel base paint, you get the same color, but the paint doesn't mix with each other and you could have a reaction and it will separate when they are not compatible with each other.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

Random, useless piece of information: -40C and -40F are the same temperature and is the only time the two are the same


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

ST1100A said:


> Amsoil brand Low Temp winter Arctic Synthetic grease would work well. It pumps at temps down below -41 degrees F.
> A NLGI1 grade grease.
> You should remove all of the old grease first whenever you replace the grease in the gearbox because the old grease you have in it already might not be compatible with the new grease you are putting in it.
> Some greases like Bentonite based, that is usually used in gearboxes and transmissions doesn't mix well with other types of greases that use a Lithium or Soap base in their grease.
> That is kind of like mixing Lacquer and Enamel base paint, you get the same color, but the paint doesn't mix with each other and you could have a reaction and it will separate when they are not compatible with each other.


Yes, it's good to be reminded that different greases may not be compatible due to their chemical make-up. I have been using Mobil 1 synthetic grease for the lawn tractor which has a synthetic base and a "lithium complex soap thickener". I didn't realize that a synthetic grease would have lithium in it.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

just finished another rt side gearbox rebuild. had to buy a new axle and gear set for it. I like the new more sturdy gears that Honda changed to plus the pin is a little larger. This gearbox along with the grease fitting should help this unit last for centuries.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Miles said:


> Yes, it's good to be reminded that different greases may not be compatible due to their chemical make-up. I have been using Mobil 1 synthetic grease for the lawn tractor which has a synthetic base and a "lithium complex soap thickener". I didn't realize that a synthetic grease would have lithium in it.


Yes there are many different types of "Bases" that are used in greases.
Calcium Sulfonate, Lithium Complex, Lithium Soap, other Soap types, Aluminum Complex, Bentonite, are to name a few.
Your Synthetic grease can use any of those different Bases, the same as regular petroleum grease. They get the Synthetic name from the actual oil lubricant that is mixed, brewed, refined, distilled with the Base material. The base material is basically the thickening or Carrier agent that grease is made with.
Bentonite is actually a "Clay" that is used as a Base and it is extremely durable and holds up under extreme pressure and extreme temperatures, high and low. That was one of the reasons Bentonite was a very popular transmission grease because of the extreme gear pressure, it wouldn't break down that easy like other thinner weaker Carrier bases.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Been doing this for a few years now . I use mobil 1 synthetic and have had good luck with it, I also seal the drive and input shaft so no moisture/dirt get in the gearbox in the first place to spoil the grease within. The issue is not only the old grease going bad/running out but also the introduction of dirt and water into the gear box due to the input and output shaft not being properly sealed. 

In some instance I also close the observation hole on the underside of the engine bed belly as thats where most of the moisture/dirt get into the transmission and gear box chamber.


----------

